# Window sticker tool



## Vwguyapr (Sep 28, 2019)

If anyone wants a window sticker for their Audi or VW 2013 and up use this website 
https://www.withclutch.com/window-stickers

Put in your vin and give them your number it will automatically send it.


----------



## Kaffn8ed27 (Aug 5, 2021)

Looks like it's a paid service now (at least for VW). I'm trying to look up a 2015 GTI that clearly has some visual mods, but seeing as it has gray brake calipers I'm pretty sure it does not have the PP.


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

Tried VINs from multiple manufacturers. 

Doesn’t work. Seems like a scam.


----------

